# Money mistakenly lodged in my AIB account.



## costa (6 Aug 2009)

Hi,
When I checked my bank account last weekend i noticed that there had been 2 extra payments made to my account in error. I have done nothing about this money yet (hoping it stays there  ) What is the position here? I presume the bank or whoever paid in the money will notice the mistake and request the money returned.

Do I have to agree?

Can the bank take back this money without my consent?

I know it isnt my money but am curious as to what happens in this situation.

Thanks,
Costa.


----------



## sam h (6 Aug 2009)

You right, it's not you money so whatever you do, don't go spending any of it as it will be noticed at some stage & they have the right to take it back. 

Your best bet is to contact your bank as soon as possible and let them know there have been a error and ask them to recitfy it as soon as possible.  Keep a record of the correspondance.

There have been previous threads on this - wasn't there someone in Italy had a huge amount lodged into their account & they did a runner to another country....can't remember all the details


----------



## pjmn (6 Aug 2009)

Advise your bank straight away, and give them permission to take it back - at least they should be able to track down rightful owner (who may be in desperate need of that money, and currently don't know where it is).

You'll have done your reputation a lot of good and you will feel better for doing the right thing ....


----------



## costa (6 Aug 2009)

Just checked my account and there's been another lodgement made - I'm quite liking the look of my account right now!!

Best to give them a shout tomorrow I suppose


----------



## el88s (6 Aug 2009)

They will have to advise you first,but the can and will take it back. it may take a bit of time for them to discover the error,but you cant keep it..


----------



## theresa1 (7 Aug 2009)

This happened me many years ago - got 4 payments of £5 paid into my account. I went ino the bank and told them and they thought it was a great laugh. They only took back £15 so I made  £5.


----------



## Lou34 (7 Aug 2009)

Same thing happened my Dad some years ago when approx. €1,000 was lodged to his account in error.  He went down to them that very day to tell them.  Bank Manager was grateful for his honesty and gave him and my mum €200 on behalf of the bank to have a nice meal out.  Personally I wouldn't "feel right" keeping the money.  For sure it will be noticed at some point...


----------



## Bosshog (7 Aug 2009)

Lou34 said:


> Bank Manager was grateful for his honesty and gave him and my mum €200 on behalf of the bank to have a nice meal out.



I don't think that would happen these days!


----------



## MANTO (7 Aug 2009)

Bosshog said:


> I don't think that would happen these days!


 
They will probably charge you for the inconvenience


----------



## Lilly2099 (7 Aug 2009)

hey what is the value of these lodgments?


----------



## Lightning (7 Aug 2009)

A long time ago, I know someone who deposited 500 EUR cash into their current account, but their balance went up by 50,000 EUR. 

It took the bank 2 weeks to spot their error.


----------



## markpb (9 Aug 2009)

Something similar just happened me. I always pay off my credit card by EFT but this month my EFT arrived late because of the bank holiday. AIB executed a direct debit to pay €790 off my card. The only problem was that I had closed my AIB current account over a year ago and forgot to set up a new DD. That didn't deter AIB at all - the DD was approved and €790 was magiced into my credit card!


----------



## sparkeee (9 Aug 2009)

sounds good till there is a withdrawal made in error.


----------



## costa (10 Aug 2009)

There were 3 different payments made to the total value of around 30k. I havnt contact the bank yet but only becuase I havnt had a chance to yet.


----------



## dewdrop (10 Aug 2009)

Why not write to bank and get the thing sorted out?


----------



## Lightning (10 Aug 2009)

costa said:


> There were 3 different payments made to the total value of around 30k. I havnt contact the bank yet but only becuase I havnt had a chance to yet.



A simple phone call to your branch should raise alarm bells on their side and it should be fixed quickly.


----------



## NewUser1 (10 Aug 2009)

Dont worry the bank will already be sending msgs to eachother thru swift from the ordering a/c bank to the beneficiary bank (your bank). assuming the beneficiary the cash is actually for has contacted the payer about non receipt which they will do. and no the bank dont need your permission to take it out. they just need debit authority from the ordering customers bank stating the funds are not for u. i deal with this every day and its an error on the ordering customer supplying the wrong a/c details. so my advise dont spend a penny!


----------



## g1g (10 Aug 2009)

This happened to me before and I rang my bank and also called in to investigate. They even sent me a copy of the lodgement slips.  One of the lodgements was a cheque so my bank contacted the bank that the cheque was linked with.  That was months ago and still has not come back out of my account.  I can't really do anymore. It wasn't a huge amount but still thought it was right to give it back.

I think there is something legal that it is yours if it's in your account 1 year and a day after the lodgement. Not 100% on that though.


----------



## paddyd (10 Aug 2009)

NewUser1 said:


> and no the bank dont need your permission to take it out. they just need debit authority from the ordering customers bank stating the funds are not for u. i deal with this every day and its an error on the ordering customer supplying the wrong a/c details.



Are you sure? My experience (on both sides) is that they need the beneficiary accounts signature to withdraw the money. In fact I had some trouble waiting for the money to be transferred back as that persons bank were having trouble getting the person to  be honest 

Opposingly, about 10 years ago I was transferred someones rent in error for a few months, and the banks got me to sign something to withdraw the money, and were happy to withdraw it in monthly installments. I was left in no doubt I was doing them favour. It also explains the moments of spontaneous generousity by the banks described above.

I believe there is a difference though between bank errors (which they'll just correct without you knowing), and 3rd party transfer errors, which require a signature to rectify.


----------



## NewUser1 (11 Aug 2009)

i work in fianance treasury support, making payments, i get approx 1-5 queirys everyday and at least one would be to give debit authority the money is not urs it was sent in error, you debit the customers a/c. its called sending an MT199 thru swift (a programme all irish banks use). the customer who made the payment and gave the wrong details is charged a fee for supplying the wrong details.


----------



## Maverick.ie (11 Aug 2009)

Is it any wonder that these fellas fecked up the country


----------



## mercman (11 Aug 2009)

Maverick.ie said:


> Is it any wonder that these fellas fecked up the country



I'm no great lover of the Banks but what is the point in blaming them for a customer's stupidity.


----------



## Maverick.ie (15 Aug 2009)

The customer may have entered a wrong digit in error but it is very unlikely that they got the name wrong as well, thats were the banks should cross check and make sure that both correspond


----------



## TSThomas (17 Aug 2009)

I assume the point is, don't bank systems perform basic error-checks? Presumably it's not possible where different banks are concerned, e.g. if I perform a transfer from AIB to Halifax should AIB really be able to confirm the Account Name matches whoever I specified? If it was one AIB account to another then sure, that would make sense, but between 2 different banks probably not.


----------



## Locke (17 Aug 2009)

Maverick.ie said:


> Is it any wonder that these fellas fecked up the country


 
Yes. Typical ignorant view. It was the banks and the banks alone. Anyway, it has nothing to do with the OP comment.


----------



## Cat101 (17 Aug 2009)

Happened to  me with the BOI. I didn't even realize it had happend untill they phoned me, told me about it and asked to take the money back. I didn't have to go in or sign anything, just a verbal okay sorted it.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (18 Aug 2009)

costa said:


> There were 3 different payments made to the total value of around 30k. I havnt contact the bank yet but only becuase I havnt had a chance to yet.





dewdrop said:


> Why not write to bank and get the thing sorted out?




If it were me I would drop them a two/three line letter stating the money was in my account in error, they have my permission to take it out and I would leave them to get on with it. Would take less than five minutes to write, print and pop it in an envelope.

I recently had to write my boss a cheque as he paid me more wages than he should have. Wasn't a huge amount but it wasn't mine so I gave it straight back..along with a quick lesson on online business banking


----------



## Maverick.ie (22 Aug 2009)

what's ignorant about it, that's a simple statement of fact


----------

